# I actually use this thing



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice review craftsman.glad to see you posting youve been kinda scarce here this year.hope to see more of you.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> nice review craftsman.glad to see you posting youve been kinda scarce here this year.hope to see more of you.
> 
> - pottz


My sojourn's in the shop are less for building furniture and stuff have to do now and more for an occasional tryst to make something I want. I've done a lot with youtube with this stuff and my cargo camper conversion the past year or two. I still check in periodically to see what's new on LJ's though. Thnx.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I totally agree, some of there tools work very well. I too use a Harbor Freight vise, Much larger version than yours. But the head swivels like the one you have, Straight jaws on one side, and a pipe clamp jaw on the other. 
I have had my vise for the better part of 20 years. I have noticed that they still offer a version of it. But it is a little smaller. 
I have managed to chip the finish on it, But other than that. It is as good as the day I bought it. 









You are right about filtering through the good and bad tools at HF. I seem to do alright there too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

With so many woodworkers being of the "mixed" variety with both hand, and powered tools a rock steady vises affixed bench may not be in everyone's best interest.

Something like this turns a flat board over a pair of saw horses into a bench. At least better than trying to hold something in your hand, while sawing it in half. Hooked on a better bench, it offers utility.

For the most part HF makes useable items, a lot of people rag on them, well I'm not sure why? Everything is made in China anymore, if it isn't who can afford to buy it?

Craftsman, where ya been. Haven't seen a new lure in a while? I think you are too busy catching fish with all the lures you already made.

Hope you are well.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> With so many woodworkers being of the "mixed" variety with both hand, and powered tools a rock steady vises affixed bench may not be in everyone s best interest.
> 
> Something like this turns a flat board over a pair of saw horses into a bench. At least better than trying to hold something in your hand, while sawing it in half. Hooked on a better bench, it offers utility.
> 
> ...


Actually I've got a youttube channel by the same name as my moniker on the left of my avatar. And been doing a lot of traveling videos with my cargo conversion camper. Also, I'm rocking a new Mac Studio and Studio monitor so that's sort of occupying me. Not as many lures right now. I tend to trade off hobbies on a rotating basis.


----------

